# Wiring



## bdhought (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking for help in running Cat 6 wire in my house. 

I have my computer hooked up to to the router. 

I want to run a second Cat 6 wire from the router in the computer room into another room. 

To do this I would run a wire from the router into a wall plate, the run the wire across to basement ceiling and terminate into a wall plate in the other room. I would then connect the computer to the wall plate in this other room. 

My question involes what wiring schemes would I use in terminating the in wall wire to the wall plates?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well you should have a patch panel where the router is
Something like this, i would send you mine, but i cant seem to attach picture on this fourm.
http://wwwx.cs.unc.edu/help/network/graphics/1998/sn124_patch_panel.jpg

Starting from your router ....

Router >> patch cable from router to front of patch panel >> Out the back of the patch panel (puched down) and up the wall to the room with the computer >> punched down into the wall jack >> patch cable to computer

Orange white
Orange
Green white
Blue
Blue white
Green
Brown White
Brown

On both sides.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, a patch panel is gross overkill for most folks!

To connect to the wall plate, you simply connect, most of them are punch-down connectors. Here's a typical example with a phone jack and an Ethernet jack. http://www.valleyseek.com/product.action?itemID=2839

On the other end, you just terminate the cables with RJ-45 plugs and connect them to your router/switch at the central location.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I disagree, a 8 port patch panel is cheap, and should be part of any home wiring.

I use leviton wall plates, and wall jacks. They also have a strutured wiring box (patch panel like device), makes things nice and clean.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're free to disagree, but it's not your money you're spending. 

For someone that has half a dozen CAT5 connections, I still say the patch panel just creates more work, expense, and more places for bad connections to be made.


----------

